# crochet sweater



## xstitchlynnda (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a good pattern to crochet a sweater for a tiny Chi. I have found one good one on the internet. I was just looking for some more ideas.

Lynnda


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't have a pattern, but if you do have a tiny chihuahua, I have a little bitty sweater I made before picking up my puppy you may have if you'd like. 
As you can see, it will fit a coke can sized puppy.


----------



## xstitchlynnda (Jul 29, 2005)

*dog sweater*

Do you have the pattern for this or did you make up the pattern. This is what I was looking for. My puppy now weighs 1.9 lbs .


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I made it up as I went 
I'm not really big on patterns - I guess I don't have the patience to count and "follow the directions", so just figure it out as I go. You are welcome to have this one and make a pattern of it if you'd like, or I can take some pix of it laid out flat and send those to you.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that looks so cute  

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I crochet sweaters but i make mine up too, no pattern.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow! Donna! You did a great job on those sweaters!! They look so "cozy" in them!  I wish I knew how to crochet and knit! I make take some lessons.

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lynnda
I sent some photos to your e-mail address


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

sjc said:


> Wow! Donna! You did a great job on those sweaters!! They look so "cozy" in them!  I wish I knew how to crochet and knit! I make take some lessons.
> 
> sandra
> www.chloescustomharness.com


 Thanks  I could only crochet the plain single stitch and taught myself how to do the rest.


----------

